# Outer Banks



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, so we're headed to the SE as a change this year. We know we're doing the Blueridge parkway/Smokies. However, the Cape Hatteras National Seashore is only a state away (well just across N.C.). So, tips, suggestions....









We're normally Mountain people, but figured a Seashore experience would be good. Please no suggestions of places to sunbath. The kids would enjoy a romp in the sand, but we're more explore things than lay on a touristy beach (Well, let's say we'll take a cruise when we are looking for sun and service).


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Ok, so we're headed to the SE as a change this year. We know we're doing the Blueridge parkway/Smokies. However, the Cape Hatteras National Seashore is only a state away (well just across N.C.). So, tips, suggestions....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had a great time in the Outer Banks. Stayed in the Cape Hatteras KOA and it was very nice. Stayed right on the dune next to the ocean. Pricey but very nice. Think the one next to it is nice also and a little less. Think it was Camp Hatteras. Of course you have to try and make the run to Howards Pub on Ocracoke Island via the ferry.

and I guess you know that the run from the Smokies to the Outer Banks (just across NC) is like 10-12 hours.

Enjoy. Jim


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Joonbee said:


> Ok, so we're headed to the SE as a change this year. We know we're doing the Blueridge parkway/Smokies. However, the Cape Hatteras National Seashore is only a state away (well just across N.C.). So, tips, suggestions....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had a great time in the Outer Banks. Stayed in the Cape Hatteras KOA and it was very nice. Stayed right on the dune next to the ocean. Pricey but very nice. Think the one next to it is nice also and a little less. Think it was Camp Hatteras. Of course you have to try and make the run to Howards Pub on Ocracoke Island via the ferry.

and I guess you know that the run from the Smokies to the Outer Banks (just across NC) is like 10-12 hours.

Enjoy. Jim
[/quote]

Thanks for the tips. Yes, I checked the route and was suprised to see the distance. Oh well, the DW is now excited about it, so there's no tunring back now.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Ok, so we're headed to the SE as a change this year. We know we're doing the Blueridge parkway/Smokies. However, the Cape Hatteras National Seashore is only a state away (well just across N.C.). So, tips, suggestions....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had a great time in the Outer Banks. Stayed in the Cape Hatteras KOA and it was very nice. Stayed right on the dune next to the ocean. Pricey but very nice. Think the one next to it is nice also and a little less. Think it was Camp Hatteras. Of course you have to try and make the run to Howards Pub on Ocracoke Island via the ferry.

and I guess you know that the run from the Smokies to the Outer Banks (just across NC) is like 10-12 hours.

Enjoy. Jim
[/quote]

Thanks for the tips. Yes, I checked the route and was suprised to see the distance. Oh well, the DW is now excited about it, so there's no tunring back now.








[/quote]

No problem. My friends actually took that exact trip in 08. They spent a week in Pidgeon Forge, TN and then met us in the Outer Banks. Drove 40 all the way across I believe. I took that trip many years agao when I was in the Marines. Drove home that way once. Big beautiful mountains as I recall. I can get more scoop from them and their directions and why they chose a certain way or if they recall any "things" to be aware of. The Banks will definately be a trip we take again some day soon.

Jim


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, so I mapped a proposed route from MI to Cape Hattaras to the Smokies, and then back up the Blue ridge parkway and home. 2500 Miles seems a little low for one of our vacations.....








Of course it will just be a 2 weeker, so that should be plenty.

Now, looking at the map, Google routed me through DC and I'm guessing that's not a good idea with a 35' tail.








So, how do I get out there? Any ideas?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Ok, so I mapped a proposed route from MI to Cape Hattaras to the Smokies, and then back up the Blue ridge parkway and home. 2500 Miles seems a little low for one of our vacations.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DC is usually fine, the directions will probably take you on the spur around it. But the DC residents will chime in and confirm.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Ok, so I mapped a proposed route from MI to Cape Hattaras to the Smokies, and then back up the Blue ridge parkway and home. 2500 Miles seems a little low for one of our vacations.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well. You could always take I-81 South to I-64 to avoid DC. That will add about 75 Miles to the journey. I have my rig in Friday 5:00 pm DC traffic. It was not fun, but we survived.

We enjoy the Outer Banks. We usually stay at Camp Hatteras. It is pricey, but usually have availability. If you can lock down you dates now, send a reservation request to Ocean Waves Campground. Much cheaper, but also much smaller so they fill up fast.

Hatteras to the Smokies? That will seem like 12 days on the road!

Hatteras to the Smokies? That will seem like 12 days on the road!


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I lived in the DC area for 30 years, and now in Baltimore (70 miles north of DC) for ~10 years.

Unless you WANT to see DC, I recommend stay away. I-95 is a real PITA, especially at commuter time (6 am to 9 or 10 am, and then 3pm until about 7 pm). I-95 between Richmond and DC is awfully heavily traveled. Lots of 18 wheelers on long-haul trips, plus vacation cars, and then add all the commuters. Traffic is horrendous, especially on Friday and Sunday in June, July and August.

We own a house on the OBX (in Corolla, NC, at the north end of the only north-south road). Normal driving time home is 6 hours. Summers? Try 9 or 10! We often will go west from the Richmond area towards Charlottesville and then cut north just to avoid I-95. More mileage but takes less time.

I don't know your plans, but from the OBX to go west, you can drive up to the Norfolk area, and catch I-64 west towards Charlottesville, Va. PM me for further hints on traffic and shortcuts between DC and the OBX.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

We have vacationed probably a dozen times between OBX and Myrtle Beach and I will concur that DC is horrible. I have been on 95S between DC and Richmond at midnite on a summer Saturday nite and still had nothing but two lanes of red taillights as far as you could see. Bumper to bumper just about all the way to the beaches. The only way to miss traffic would be try to sneak in at like 3-4 oclock in the morning. Good luck! I hate that drive.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, we booked Camp Hatteras. It was the same price as the KOA but had full hookups rather than just W/E available (and for $80/night there's NO way I'm waiting in line at a dump station!!!







) I made reservations for the nights of July 3, 4, 5 if anyone is going to be around there. Now I'll have to plot my course....


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Ok, we booked Camp Hatteras. It was the same price as the KOA but had full hookups rather than just W/E available (and for $80/night there's NO way I'm waiting in line at a dump station!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We did like it there, so I wish you guys great weather to get the full benefit. Don't forget to checkout Howard's Pub down on Ocracoke Island. Great Seafood.

Just to clarify also, you said no full hookups "AVAILABLE", because they do have full hook ups. We were right on the dune next to the beach and boardwalk. Will be interested in hearing about Camp Hatteras, because it was cheaper than the KOA and literally right next door.

4th of July should be pretty neat for fireworks. We had a great time just sitting on the beach at night around a little fire adn chasing the tiny glow in the dark crabs. Could only be better with fireworks.

Jim


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Joonbee said:


> Ok, we booked Camp Hatteras. It was the same price as the KOA but had full hookups rather than just W/E available (and for $80/night there's NO way I'm waiting in line at a dump station!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We did like it there, so I wish you guys great weather to get the full benefit. Don't forget to checkout Howard's Pub down on Ocracoke Island. Great Seafood.

Just to clarify also, you said no full hookups "AVAILABLE", because they do have full hook ups. We were right on the dune next to the beach and boardwalk. Will be interested in hearing about Camp Hatteras, because it was cheaper than the KOA and literally right next door.

4th of July should be pretty neat for fireworks. We had a great time just sitting on the beach at night around a little fire adn chasing the tiny glow in the dark crabs. Could only be better with fireworks.

Jim
[/quote]
Thanks! Yes, the KOA Full hookups were already booked.

I'm hoping to find a good fireworks display. In late, that has become sortof a family tradition. I am forced to take a week off around the 4th, so that means we're travelling for the holidays and the DW loves fireworks. It all started with Mt. Rushmore 2 years ago. Last year we stopped at Moab for the Fireworks there. This year will be Outer Banks. I don't think anything will top Mt. Rushmore, but it is neat to see the displays in different areas. Hmmm, I wonder where we should head next?


----------

